# Sunset Limited review



## Eyesaw (Aug 5, 2008)

A great review. I love the idea of the "train community", getting to know the poeple on board, as well as the country. So want to do this.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/hubs/gre...ee-America.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Eyesaw said:


> A great review. I love the idea of the "train community", getting to know the poeple on board, as well as the country. So want to do this.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/hubs/gre...ee-America.html


It's a shame that an Englishman can appreciate the Sunset Limited better than some of our politicians and countrymen can.


----------

